# Surgery Date of Mar 20



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

I finally got a date for my surgery for Mar 20--89 days from now. I have a 3.2 cm nodule--non-cancerous--in my left thyroid so the left thyroid is going to go. It hurts to touch it. My pillow hurts sometimes at night. Wearing a scarf or a necklace is out. It even hurts to sing.

The doctor said it wasn't so bad it needed to go but he respected my wishes to be rid of the darn thing. The only test they've done is TSH and it was 1.5--lower than in the past but still quite normal. Nonetheless, I believe I'm having symptoms of hyperthyroidism. For about 5 months I've been just a little anxious, hungry, have had trouble sleeping, but no trouble losing weight. That last one is big. I've always had trouble losing weight. Also, I'm usually the first one in the room to grab a sweater but anymore I'm taking the sweater off. Menopause is long past for me so it's not just hot flashes.

The one thing that kind of bothers me is that my heart beats just a little faster than it did before. It's not bad enough to call the paramedics but it's hard to complete an exercise routine.

I've thought about asking for all the tests but I'm using the HMO that I work for and don't want to rock too many boats. The feeling around here is that most doctors order too many tests. I guess that the reality is as long as they take the evil thing out it's not all that important where my T3s are but it might be a bit comforting to know if I should adjust my lifestyle while I wait for surgery.

Everyone please pray/cross fingers/hope/think good thoughts for me while I wait. Someone on this site said that waiting is the hardest part and I heartily agree.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Might want to talk to your doc about a low dose beta blocker until your surgery, and take it easy on the exercise. Don't overtax your heart too much. Maybe switch to light stretching, like yoga or something until after the surgery. You certainly don't need it for weight loss right now. 

Keeping you in my prayers, and everyone is definitely right; waiting is the hardest. After the surgery it will hopefully be much smoother sailing, I know mine has been.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply and your prayers. It's not been often in my life anyone suggested for me to go easy on the exercise but you have a good point. I'm trying walking more now. I can go fast or slow as it seems appropriate.

Thanks again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Waiting is the hardest part, but hang tight...it'll be here before you know it and you'll do fine.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Waiting is the hardest part.It will go by quickly. It does give you time to plan for your recoup time. I thought I was going to catch up on movies that I'd missed but I had no attention span. Great advice on toning down the exercise, walking as tolerated would be the best.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Brookshire,

For around $85 you can have your FT-4 and FT-3 along with TSH run at
HealthcheckUSA.com

I highly suggest you spend the $$ and order a lab request from them. They will send you the results within a day or so.

I have used them often - reputable site and even use the same lab as my doctors office.


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

It sounds like you have it all together. But acting like it is another thing right? I do the same thing. I worry needlessly.

I don't think that doctors order to many tests and I don't want you to let someone else make you think that. If I hadn't gone back to the doctor and tried again after 18 years of having chronic sinusitis, they never would have known that I have allergies, that my thyroid is fine but I had a lump in my neck that needed removing or that I had nodules on my left thyroid either.

I'm a big fan of preventative medicine. I do what I'm suppose to do. If something sneaks up on me, then at least I tried. right? 

Good luck on your upcoming surgeries. I'm saying prayers now and through because I know how hard it is to tell yourself you're not worried but your body tells you differently. At least my BP, told me different. It was always high and I'm a runner. Always at 118/78 or 120/80. I'm overweight yes but with regular exercise, a lot of stuff can be kept under control.

Good luck again. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Everyone is so helpful and kind! I have a big, thick Clancy novel that I plan to read during my recovery as well as stitch on a quilt (by hand). I like to read on the bus but carrying a big book to work everyday is difficult. This will be a great opportunity.

Waiting is hard possibly because elevated thyroid levels can make us antsy. I'm usually quite patient and easy going! But the idea of something to plan for is helpful.

Kelley, I agree: my BP and my pulse are telling me I'm worried. Also maybe you're right about doctors not ordering too many tests. I read here that the blood test they could get only costs $85. The insurance company gets a discount from that, no doubt. It could prevent an ER visit which would cost closer to $500. Go figure!

Thanks for all the support.


----------

